# Spiele Tutorials



## babuschka (25. Jul 2011)

also ich habe im internet nach tutorials für spiele gesucht, aber nur fertige codes gefunden, oder nur solche, wo die hälfte nur da war.

Kann mir einer einen link(oder mehrere) für spiele tutorials geben?


----------



## truesoul (25. Jul 2011)

Scheitert es schon bei der Suche nach Tutorials? 

Dann will ich doch mal helfen:
Killer Game Programming in Java

Java 3D API Tutorial

http://www.java-forum.org/spiele-multimedia-programmierung/6529-tutorials.html

Noch wichtiger ist aber: 

Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel –

Oder :

Google


----------



## andre111 (25. Jul 2011)

Hier im Forum unter Spiele- und Multimediaprogrammierung ist eine Tutorialsammlung, sollte ausreichend sein, hätte man aber auch von selber finden können


----------



## Tomate_Salat (25. Jul 2011)

Suche den Benutzer Quaxli hier im Forum und downloade seine Signatur ;-)


----------



## Landei (25. Jul 2011)

"Spiele" ist viel zu allgemein, da musst du schon konkreter werden:
- Textbasiert? 2D? 3D? Physik?
- OpenGL? Java2D?
- Echtzeit? Rundenbasiert?
- Singleplayer? Multiplayer? Bots?
- Desktop? Applet?

Dann sind viele Spiele (insbesondere 3D-Echtzeit) so komplex, dass man kaum um eine Engine herumkommt. Und auch da wieder die große Auswahl: jMonkeyEngine, Xith3D, Ardor3D, jIrrlicht, Slick2D (eventuell mit MarteEngine)... Oder man benutzt Java3D (wovon ich eher abraten würde). Oder OpenGL-Wrapper (lwjgl, JOGL).

Du müsstest dir schon vorher klarwerden, was du genau willst, dann können wir vielleicht auch weiterhelfen. Ich kann dir jede Menge Tutorials nennen, aber was sollst du z.B. mit 3D, wenn du Halma programmieren willst?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (25. Jul 2011)

Landei hat gesagt.:


> - Desktop? Applet?



Hier könnte man noch Android-App erwähnen.


----------



## Hachmed (7. Aug 2011)

> Dann will ich doch mal helfen:
> Killer Game Programming in Java


Das ist aber nicht mehr aktuell, oder?
Von 2005? Seit dem hat sich da einiges geändert...
Java3D wird doch (so weit ich weiß) nicht mehr weiterentwickelt (letzter Build war vor 3 Jahren) und dieses Buch stützt sich darauf.
Gerade in Dingen 3D sollte man doch ein Framework (oder nennt man das Engine? komme immer durcheinander) verwenden, dass aktuell ist und eine Zukunftsaussicht hat.
Aber Achtung: Gefährliches Halbwissen meinerseits


----------



## Evil-Devil (7. Aug 2011)

Auch wenn Killer Game Programming in Anführungsstrichen alt ist, die Grundlagen und theoretischen Themen sind zu jeder Zeit aktuell. Alternativ kann man aber auch in eine Buchhandlung gehen und sich diverse englischsprachige Literatur zum Thema kaufen.


----------



## tuttle64 (8. Aug 2011)

Evil-Devil hat gesagt.:


> Auch wenn Killer Game Programming in Anführungsstrichen alt ist, die Grundlagen und theoretischen Themen sind zu jeder Zeit aktuell. Alternativ kann man aber auch in eine Buchhandlung gehen und sich diverse englischsprachige Literatur zum Thema kaufen.




Ich war vom genannten Buch "Killer Game Programming" derart enttäuscht, dass ich es wieder verkauft habe. Viele der im Buch verwendeten Methoden waren deprecated und selbst auf der Website des Autors war der Code nicht viel aktueller. Ich habe mir danach das Buch Amazon.com: Developing Games in Java (0752063324776): David Brackeen: Books zugelegt und muss sagen, der Inhalt des Buches wie auch der Website des Autors haben mich überzeugt.


----------



## Landei (9. Aug 2011)

Developing Games ist didaktisch gesehen nicht schlecht, nur sollte der Autor mal eine überarbeitete Auflage nachlegen, Stand 2003 ist auch nicht so der Hit, und so gibt es für viele Sachen inzwischen bessere Lösungen, und die Performance-Tipps sind auch oft überholt.


----------

